# Shop stand accessory



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

While back posted a shop stand....here is a fixture(bolted on top) we use for CC'n rifles.Its drilled/tap'd for several different actions.This is one of our stocks,with mat epoxy finish.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

*Cpl more*

Heres a cpl more...it adjusts in every direction.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice jig. Very well thought out, and yet simple.


----------



## MoHawk (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice jig. This past summer I refinished 2 stocks and it would have been much simpler with that fixture. Looks like I need to copy your design.:thumbsup:


----------

